# Hostgator Review



## Amy (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello 

I am considering joining Hostgator. Before I join may I ask your opinion on them. Have you had any problems or downtime. Thanks


----------



## Disparia (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't use them, but have always heard good things about them.


----------



## Amy (Mar 13, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> I don't use them, but have always heard good things about them.



Ok thanks I will sign up with them.


----------

